
Norwegian Websites Declare War on IE6 - mcxx
http://blog.wired.com/business/2009/02/norwegian-websi.html
======
theotherjimmy
The article mensions that the EU might force Microsoft to bundle multiple web
browsers with there OS. I don't think this is reasonable. they should just
keep up with their "anti-IE6" campaign.

on another note, swich to safari? I thought that depended on apple's hacked X.
(can't be put onto windows)

